# لا تكن جدياً يا مهندس (خبرة طريفة)



## أحمدبيك (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سأبدأ بسرد بعض المواقف الطريفة

* عادة أحب أن أتابع البرامج التلفزيونية المتعلقة بإجراء الحسابات، وكيفية تنمية ذكاءك. في أحد الأيام شاهدت أحدهم يسأل سؤالاً في الرياضيات عن كيفية حساب مساحة مستطيل، فنظرت إلى المعطيات، وإذ لا معطيات موجودة!! تعجبت وظننت أنها بحاجة إلى تطبيق بعض نظريات الجيب وجيب التمام ونحوها، فترقبت كي أعرف كيف سيقوم بحلها، وإذ به يقول، نحضر المسطرة، ونقيس الطول، ومن ثم نقيس العرض.. !!

فقد الموضوع كل اهتمامي، وأقبلت أبحث وإذ بها قناة تلفزيونية لتعليم طلاب المدرسة الابتدائية ..




* البارحة، كنت في السوق أريد شراء بطارية للكمبيوتر المحمول، واستغربت من بعض المحلات في سرعة جزمهم في أن هذه البطارية لهذا الجهاز أم لا. أتعرفون كيف؟ سأقول لكم، كمهندس، سأقرأ أولاً عن جهد البطارية وقدرتها وما إلى ذلك من المعلومات التي تكتب عليها. أما البائع، فكان يحاول تركيب البطارية التي كُتب عليها بعض الأرقام لتوحي له بأن هذه البطارية لهذه النوعية من الأجهزة، فإن ركبت البطارية كانت له، وإلا فلا.

تذكرت أن واحدة من الأساسيات التي ينبغي على المهندس أن يضعها في اعتباره أثناء تصميم جهاز ما، أن المستخدم للجهاز لا يعرف شيئاً، وبالتالي، عليه أن يصنع البطارية -مثلاً- بحيث لا يمكن تركيب إلا التي تتوافق مع هذا الجهاز. ولو أنني لا أزال أتحفظ على هذا.



أحياناً (بعض) الأمور يمكن حلها بطرق بريئة، دون الحاجة إلى التعقيدات.


----------



## zamalkawi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عندك حق أخ أحمد
فكثيرا ما يكمن الحل في البدائيات
وهذا شيء يفتقده بعض حديثي التخرج، الذين تعودوا من خلال الدراسة أن تكون المسائل معقدة وتتطلب تحليلا مستفيضا
في حين أنه في الواقع لو أن أحدهم جاء وقال لك الماكينة الفلانية لا تعمل ربما يكون السبب أن كابل الباور غير متصل مثلا أو أي سبب آخر من هذه الأسباب البديهية!
وبالتأكيد التفكير في هذه الأشياء البدائية يوفر الكثير من الجهد والوقت، فربما 90% من المسائل تندرج تحت بند الأمور البديهية، فلو أننا عقدنا كل شيء، فلن نفعل شيئا في حياتنا، بينما لو فكرنا أولا في البديهيات، سنوفر جهدنا وطاقتنا لل10% المتبقية والتي تحتاج إلى تحليل ودراسة متعمقة


----------



## احمد زيدو (17 سبتمبر 2010)

(*تذكرت أن واحدة من الأساسيات التي ينبغي على المهندس أن يضعها في اعتباره أثناء تصميم جهاز ما، أن المستخدم للجهاز لا يعرف شيئاً، وبالتالي، عليه أن يصنع البطارية -مثلاً- بحيث لا يمكن تركيب إلا التي تتوافق مع هذا الجهاز. ولو أنني لا أزال أتحفظ على هذا.)
عندك حق يا باشمهندس اتذكر حلقة من برنامج تحقيقات الكوارث الجوية ان احد الطائرات كان مقياس الوقود بها معطل فقام افراد الصيانه بتركيب مقياس وقود لموديل اخر وله نفس مقاسات الا انه عند تركيبه بهذه الطائره قرأ زياده بكمية الوقود وهو ما لم يلاحظه افراد الصيانه او الطاقم وفي الجو توقفت المحركات مع ان مقياس الوقود يشير الي وجود كميةكبيرة منه وللاسف سقطت الطائرة ومع التحقيقات اكتشف المحققون السبب الذي ادي الي سقوط الطائرة وأودي بحياه اكثر من 400 شخص وهو تركيب مقياس وقود للطائرة له نفس المقاسات ولكن رقمه مختلف عن المفروض الذي يركب بالطائرة .
وبعد هذا الحادث الاليم قررت الشركة المصنعه لهذه الطائرات بتلافي هذا الموضوع بتصنيع مقاييس للوقود لا يمكن تركيبها الا علي الاطائرات المتوافقة معها
.
*


----------



## angel162 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

معك حق خيو تسلم على النصيحة الغالية


----------



## عسولة بغداد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اني بعدني ممتخرجه بس دائما انسى الاشياء البديهيه بس هسه من شفت سالفة الطائره حسيت بقيمتها وانشاله بعد اذكرها وتسلمون على التنبيه


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (27 يوليو 2011)

كلام صحيح ومنطقي 100%
فَ أحياناً يكون للشخص مشكلة بسِيطة جداً ، فلا يُفكِّر بالأمور
الأساسيَّة والبسيطة بل [ يقفز ] للأمور الفرعيَّة و يُفكِّر ويُحلِّل
ويُجرِّب في الأمور الدقيقة ودون جدوى !

ثمَّ في النهاية يجد أن الأمر بسسيط ولا يحتاج أي تعقيد .. !

موضوع مُهِم للغاية فـ كما ننظر للأمور
المُعقَّدة فلننظر للأمور الأساسيِّة .. 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ^^"


----------

